

Bioelectricity: Discovery shows bacteria can be used for power (2005) - archiebunker
https://www.chemicalprocessing.com/industrynews/2005/54/

======
azinman2
Wow, really impressive. Hopefully there's no downsides because that's quite
the renewable energy source! Even if its relatively minor, if its even 1% of a
metropolis's power then why not go for it if its also treating the sewage at
the same time!

------
nitin_flanker
Today, we are way more ahead than we are at once in 2005. I read, few month
ago, an article on bionic leaf that breaks down the photosynthesis process to
produce fuel and chemical. It also uses soil bacteria for the same.

------
dnautics
This is not new. Orianna bretschger has process scale microbial fuel cells
cleaning sewage and generating power, in operation for example at whitelabs
brewers yeast repository in California

------
ZeroFries
Could you use the gasses released by fermentation to power turbines, or would
the amount of power generated not be worth it?

------
kasparsklavins
"The Matrix". anyone?

